# Problems with BlankStyle



## jonkeefe (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi folks,

Have any of you had problems ordering with BlankStyle? We recently tried them out for the first time, and it was a total nightmare:

Initially, we chose BlankStyle because they sold the Alternative Apparel racerback tank tops that a client of ours had requested; after placing the order, we received an email saying that they couldn't ship the blanks out of the country (to Canada). No sweat, we'll just get them to print the design, too.

Then the real problems started: first, they didn't have one of the styles in the color we requested. I called; the person I spoke to on the phone said that since they sent their email, the missing tanks were now in stock. Great! Several days later, they emailed again, this time stating that AA had neglected to include all of the blanks in their shipment to BS. I got in touch again, was told that the missing tanks were on their way and our delivery date wouldn't be impacted.

Along the way, I was assured several times that the order would be in my hands by the end of February, which was a hard deadline imposed by our client.

Fast-forward to March 1, when the package shows up. At this point, the order is late and our client is upset. The packing slip shows that the order is short by FOURTEEN tanks, almost 13% of the order. No explanation given, no "the rest are on the way", just 14 missing tanks.

After a quick recount, we realized that the actual number of missing tanks was 12, not 14, indicating that they didn't even count the product correctly.

I got in touch with customer support, explained the situation, and it was confirmed that the missing tanks weren't even on the way; they had just decided to not print them, and that was that. I convinced BS to hold up their end of the contract and print the missing tanks. Several days later, I'm informed that the missing tanks will arrive on March 24, almost a FULL MONTH after the blown deadline.

So I ask for a discount, expecting that BlankStyle would have the common decency to at least refund us the cost of the missing product, about $113. The tanks were for a promotional event -- which is why I asked for, and received, multiple assurances that they'd be in-hand by February 28.

The discount offered by BlankStyle was $20.

A twenty dollar discount for a massive screw-up that will likely end with us losing a client. I was actually shocked when I read the email. Never before have I been shown such a callous disregard from a supplier who completely dropped the ball.

I've just sent an email back to BS explaining that their pittance of a refund isn't acceptable; I'll update this thread if they bother to reply.


----------

